# Corsair 550D 140mm Fan Locations



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2012)

According to corsair there is room for up to 6 140mm fans. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where those fan locations would be. There's 10 avaliable fan locations and I *think* it goes as follows:

2 front
2 bottom
2 top
2 side
1 rear

That's only 9 that i can count there unless there is one that can be mounted in a HD rack or something. So if someone could fill me in where the 140's would fit and maybe where that other fan could be located i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 6, 2012)

2 Side, 2 Top, 1 bottom  & 1 rear

see the x shaped hole locations in the pics?... expandability for 140mm

read TPU review for full info


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2012)

NHKS said:


> 2 Side, 2 Top, 1 bottom  & 1 rear
> 
> see the x shaped hole locations in the pics?... expandability for 140mm
> 
> read TPU review for full info



My only regret is that I can thank you but once.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 6, 2012)

no problem!..

planning on going for it?. how about the P280 from Antec? 

not to mean that the 550D is not good..


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2012)

NHKS said:


> no problem!..
> 
> planning on going for it?. how about the P280 from Antec?
> 
> not to mean that the 550D is not good..



Well part of the reasoning for the 550D is the easy mounting of the H100 cooler. I'm always receptive to more info though. I don't like to commit to anything when there could be a better option.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 6, 2012)

H100 should fit fine in the P280.. but not side fans.. 550d give u more flexibility with fans - choose between performance/silence..







while the p280 is bigger inside, more than enough cable space behind mb tray & can fit e-atx boards.. 

maybe u can open a separate thread if u can't pick one..


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2012)

Well really I'm just going for a somewhat quiet more sleek looking case. It wouldn't have to hold an e-atx board, just needs enough room to be able to handle an 11inch video card.

I guess i'm just looking for a balance between quietness and still maintaining good airflow for overclocking. I was quickly doing some extra reading on it inbetween posts and they seem like pretty comparable cases.


----------

